
Consensus algorithms: paxos, raft, - vyodaiken
http://www.yodaiken.com/2016/01/24/paxos-and-other-consensus-algorithms-draft/
======
vyodaiken
Some thoughts on consensus algorithms, why Paxos is so tricky, and a reminder
of the Chang/Maxemchuk algorithm.

